# Official Nets @ Bulls. Tuesday March 23, 2004 7:30pm. cst WGN,YES, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls won their last home game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nets may not win many games for the rest of the season, but they're still capable of taking this one.

Nets 74
Bulls 73


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls bounce back:

Bulls 89
Nets 85

Curry 21, 8


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

nets 96
bulls 72

hinrich 18 mins 5pts, 4a, 2rebs 2/9 fg, 1/4 3ptfg
crawford 18 mins 9pts, 3a, 3rebs 4/9 fg, 1/3 3ptfg
pargo 30 mins 17pts, 5a 7/14fg 1/3 3ptfg 
dupree 30 mins 14pts, 5rebs 6/13 fg, 2/4 ft
johnson 33 mins 10pts, 8rebs 4/12 fg, 1/5 3ptfg



:rbanana::gbanana::wbanana::banana::vbanana:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 88
Nets 81

Yes, I am predicting a Bulls win. Kirk should have a nice game with Kidd not being there for NJ..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 86

Nets 83


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I think this is the first Bulls win I'm predicting this month, since Kidd and Kmart probably won't play

Bulls 94

Nets 86


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls definitely going to win this one. I believe Martin and Kidd will still be out. Our bench is deeper than Nets!

Bulls 95
nets 84

"New Jersey Nets' All-Star guard remains in pain and is sidelined indefinitelyIn other news, All-Star power forward Kenyon Martin has tendinitis in his left knee and will not play tonight against the Bulls. "


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Bulls 93
Nets 95


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 83
Nets 78

Curry: 21pts, 9reb.
Hinrich: 16pts, 5reb, 8ast.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Net -- 95
The Bull -- 89


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*NetsDaily Preview* 

The Nets' guards will determine this one. If Harris and Kittles come out aggressive, then the Nets have a shot, but RJ can't carry them on his own just yet.

Also, the Nets have seen two different Jamal Crawford's this year. If he shoots like he did in the last game....


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

It's tough to call these games anymore because you just don't know if Skiles will go with an actual NBA team or his NBDL all stars. Anyway, I guess I will pull for the Bulls.

Bulls 85
Nets 75


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

have i missed something ? or why is the majority so optimistic about the result of the game ?
i guess we'll be blown away once again.

nets 105
bulls 85

jefferson 26
martin 22/8
kittles 18
rogers 12/8

kirk 12/3/8
jamal 15/2/6
curry 26/10


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

77








74


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bovine 103
FishNets 101


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> have i missed something ? or why is the majority so optimistic about the result of the game ?
> 
> martin 22/8


No K-Mart.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another loss. 90-80


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


*TB#1!*, you clearly have too much time on your hands if you're cruising these porn sites and the Bulls message boards!

_My name is *Wynn!*, and I, too, have a hairnet fetish._


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> No K-Mart.


ok thanks, i just realised it too, that he won't be in that game.
so i'd like to change my prediction to

nets 95
bulls 85

jefferson 24
curry 30

and the comment that our bench is more "deep" is a joke, right?
this team is the biggest crap in pro sports i have ever seen.
you pay erob what 7-8 mio. per saison for dusting on the bench (give him a chance), bulls must be one of the biggest money blowing machines ever!
this team is half "pro player"+half 10day contracts.

bulls should sign some player from europe, which have attitude and know the worth of money.

the hell with pax and skiles.
we digged ourselfes in to even more mess we could ever imagine......

ok sorry was kinda OT.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bulls are going to whip the Nets

Bulls 95
Nets 78

No Kidd, No Martin, No Zo. Heck, they are almost as bad as us. On this night, they are worse


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 90
Nets 86


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> reminds me of a line from Al Pacino in Any Given Sunday. The line goes something like this. "If your going to **** up, **** up big, what the **** do I care, just try and make something happen".


as quoted by rlucas in the who dabullz wants as coach thread...

so perfect you have no idea. 


*bulls 88
nets 84*

memo to coach skiles: just let them play


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

No Kidd, no K-Mart...

Deep down, I still think we'll lose, but I'll be stupid anyway:

Bulls - 93
Nets - 81


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Bulls - 85
Nets - 95


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm really torn on this one guys. Sure the Nets will be without K-Mart and Kidd, but the great equalizer is that Paul Shirley is out for the year with a bruised kidney, so it's a tossup. I'll have to go with the nets 55-44.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> and the comment that our bench is more "deep" is a joke, right?
> this team is the biggest crap in pro sports i have ever seen.
> you pay erob what 7-8 mio. per saison for dusting on the bench (give him a chance), bulls must be one of the biggest money blowing machines ever!
> this team is half "pro player"+half 10day contracts.


Which bench player on the Bulls can't matchup well with the Nets? (Lawrence Frank was forced to play Richard Jefferson 47 minutes against the Mavs)

Brian Scalabrine < JYD
Aaron Williams < Tyson Chandler
Brandon Armstrong < Erob
Tamar Slay = Ronald Dupree
Zoran Planinic < Kendall Gill
Anthony Goldwire (10 day contract) < Janero Pargo

Jason Collins C < Eddy Curry
Lucious Harris PG < Kirk Hinrich
Richard Jefferson SF > Linton Johnson
Kerry Kittles SG >= Jamal Crawford
Rodney Rogers PF < Antonio Davis

NJ is only a 1 point favorite.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 97
Nets 90


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Nets 86
Bulls 83


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bulls are going to whip the Nets
> 
> Bulls 95
> ...


The No Kidd, No Martin, No Zo Nets played in Dallas and only lost 101-98. I think they're still a much stronger crew than ours.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> The No Kidd, No Martin, No Zo Nets played in Dallas and only lost 101-98. I think they're still a much stronger crew than ours.


'twas in New Jersey, but they still played great.

Played poorly on Friday against the Knicks, played great on Sunday. Could go either way tonight.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well only good thing I can say is at least they won't have to many any pathetic attempts to get over 70 like they did against Detroit...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

For that Mavs game, Richard Jefferson played 47 minutes. wow

Another thing that favors the Bulls is that they are on WGN tonight.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Nets 95
Bulls 81


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow. NOBODY on a Bulls game thread.

True sign of the times.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal hits a 3 after a Kirk steal(after t/o) Bulls go into the half up 40-38.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry has been blocking alot of shots as of late, guess he now realizes that he can do it.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rebounding :
Bulls 16, Nets 28 .
Why ?


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Let's hope the bulls can pull off a decent third quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal scorching the nets w/ 18 points (7/12 FG), carrying the team.

Hinrich w/ 7/3/5 (2-2 from three), 4 steals and 1 block.

Little else, at least offensively. AD flat out cannot shoot, and Curry is pretty much nonexistent tonight. Lint got absolutely burnt to a crisp by R-Jeff on multiple plays. JYD doing some nice little things, especially on defense. Bulls are 6-10 from three, only 6 turnovers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm here. is it a superstation game?

I was watching my roommate play tony hawk. Jamal looks like he's shooting well.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

If the Bulls win, they got 3 out of 4.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I'm here. is it a superstation game?
> 
> I was watching my roommate play tony hawk. Jamal looks like he's shooting well.


My roommate is watching Bottlerocket. I have to go into my room to watch the game. We just smoked a very big bowl.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

grab some water, a couple of fistfulls of cocoa puffs and enjoy.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Bulls didn't rebound well against Indy either.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am just wondering , why doesn't Chandler getting rebounds ?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

grab some water, a couple of fistfulls of cocoa puffs and enjoy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I told you guys that the Nets are a worse team than the Bulls without Kidd and Martin. bunch of talentless nobodies.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Horrible officiating. Curry gets a bs offensive charge and then the next time down, he gets mugged.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Jamal... I wish he were like this every night.

And I wish I had some of what VincentVega was smokin'. Now I understand how you can be such a dedicated Bulls fan throughout a dismal season, watching the hypnotic ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How is Scalabrine still in the NBA? that was piss poor defense. AD just blew by him with his back to him. I understand he's a fan favorite but he's terrible.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Bulls shooting .370 to NJ's .392. Pathetic.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Antonio has grown springs tonight. He just split the defenders and flushed it through. 

I like the Bulls chances in this game. Not only are the Nets missing Martin and Kidd, Rogers and Collins both have 4 fouls w/ 3.51 left in the 3rd.

Bulls 56-48


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

What is a "winning" team? Psychologically they are thinking we have a 6 pt lead and are temporarily down to a 3 pt lead....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry finishes the 3rd quarter with 8 points and a few boards and a block, he has been playing w/ alot of fire as of late.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

What is a "losing" team? Psychologically they think we're naked and exposed and vulnerable now that we've lost our 6 pt lead...


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm not watching the game on TV, but I think Skiles made a mistake to call that timeout. I could tell the Bulls had their heads in the game....


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Why are we going away from jamal right now ?

That last possession was just plain stupid 

Hinrich to JYd to the other team


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dammit Kirk, quit with this pseudo-teardrop s**t. Stop and pop from eight feet or take it strong and try to dunk or lay it up hard. Uggggghhhhhhh. Come on, kid.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JC doing very well on both sides of the ball tonight.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

One Point Game. FRICK! Go Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

get a hand on lucious face!

Tyson, another mental error.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When did Luscious Harris turn into Larry Bird?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry gets called for another goal tend but I am loving his effort tonight. 

Luscious Bird again 81-77


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> When did Luscious Harris turn into Larry Bird?


Larry Bird could shoot with a hand in his face. Bulls are leaving him open. Even with Hinrich on him, he has room to get that fadeaway.

Crawford is pacing us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy bobbles the ball. Hinrich recovers and Jamal drains a shot. If we win, he's the reason why.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls are hanging tough. The Hustle tonight has been fun to watch.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Jamal drains a shot. If we win, he's the reason why.


We can say that about a lot of our wins...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good effort, bad outcome. Eddy played a good second half, as did Linton. Jamal was spectacular throughout the game and played some pretty decent D start to finish. Kirk desperately needs to break out of his shooting slump. AD cannot shoot, period.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can we get any more predictable. Of course Jamal is going to get the ball. I would not have minded Kirk shooting it. Have Crawford handle it and Kirk outside the line. OR at least Kirk handle the ball til Jamal gets in position. Why was Jamal handling the ball, they were going to have one person on the ball handler and another on Jamal anyways. Then he just gets double teamed...

Hinrich would have drawn the defender at least because he's a threat.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Spongy, I missed this one, any post game wrapups or anything you have for us?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

No kidding, spongyfungy. Kirk was having problems inside the arc, but from deep he was 2-2. Jamal was the man to take the shot, but Jersey was all over him on that last play. JC was tremendous tonight, though. If Chicago can just harness this talent...

Time for a liquor run and another bowl.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls have 7 to's in the 4th 

Bulls outrebounded 45-35 


:no:  

We need a SMALL FORWARD !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah. That was a pretty ****ty last play. At least Jamal actually got the ball though. I thought we were going to end up with Tyson shooting a 3 pointer. There's got to be a way to get a better look than a fadeaway in the corner over a 7 footer. Though the way Jamal was shooting it was suprising it didn't go in.

This game was lost on turnovers though. Tyson "No Hands" Chandler.

Nothing like watching Hinrich bounce passes off of Chandlers hands. HIS HANDS! Where else does he want it?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC did everything to get us a W. Made every big basket of the night. Too bad KH and Curry were busy comitting dumbass turnovers during the most crucial moments of the game. This loss really p*ssed me off for some reason.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Bulls have 7 to's in the 4th
> 
> Bulls outrebounded 45-35
> ...


Eddie Robinson.

"Where have you gone, Mr. Robinson?"

Even if he only gave us 12 & 5, that'd really help.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This game was lost on turnovers though. Tyson "No Hands" Chandler.
> 
> Nothing like watching Hinrich bounce passes off of Chandlers hands. HIS HANDS! Where else does he want it?


Chandler just bobbled a few so Curry wouldn't feel alone in that regard.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Too bad KH and Curry were busy comitting dumbass turnovers during the most crucial moments of the game.


Kirk had 12 dimes and 4 turnovers, a 3:1 ratio. That's pretty good. His last turnover was as much his fault as it was Curry's and Linton's. Curry screwed up the set from the onset by being on the wrong side of the floor, forcing Kirk into the corner without the proper cutters/spacing. Then when he passed it to Linton, Linton gave it right back without gaining any separation for Kirk (big mistake), keeping Kirk trapped in the corner. It was a bad pass by Kirk out of the corner forcing the jump ball, but it was hardly his entire fault. Bad execution all around forced that turnover.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Spongy, I missed this one, any post game wrapups or anything you have for us?


Nope, it's a WGN game.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

"Great" loss.

Remember the days we used to get "lousy" wins? Seems like 20 years ago.

We should have an organization full of outstanding ping pong players, as many ping pong balls as we have played with the last 5+ years.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I told you guys that the Nets are a worse team than the Bulls without Kidd and Martin. bunch of talentless nobodies.


I guess you'd want to take that back


----------

